# After 27 years



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

After having served the US Army for the past 27 years without a break in service, today will be my first day out of work. I spent 24 years in uniform and the past 3 as a GS worker for the Army.

I volunteered to be furloughed so more of my employees may continue to work and get paid once this is over.

Now I am waiting for HR to come to work so myself and 14 others, who support the US Army warfighter, can get the furlough paperwork and go home.


GT


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

This shut down is so crazy. You are fantastic to volunteer so others may still get a paycheck at the end of it all. Fingers crossed the government gets back to work soon.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i agree thank you for volunteering. i still think both sides are being stupid. dont pay congress and it will get settled fast enough!! meanwhile i heard that they dropped funding for the school lunch program, the school lunch program will continue until the current food supply runs out, so poor kids dont get breakfast or lunch some food pantries are helping out as best they can. as usual the poor end up paying for the rich.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for your service.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you do much for your sacrifice and service  God bless you and your family


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

That's awful GT. They fight an bicker like 4 year olds an don't care how this affects our country. Thank you for your service!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So frustrating. Thank you for your service and I sure hope things settle quickly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for your service.

Until all of Congress and Senate and the president is voted out, this country is in deep trouble.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you for your many years of service! I saw a picture on Facebook with a caption of: 

"You have enough money to go to war, but not enough money to pay your employees?"

Our government has become an embarrassment...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:flag: Thank you GTAllen , for your service 
I would love to shake your hand in person one day !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with the above!  

Thank you for your service GT!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you all. You are all the best. 
The bright side is maybe I'll have enough time to find a girlfriend now. Lol

GT


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

haha. way to look on the bright side!!!
Good luck finding a lady friend


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That really stinks  this whole thing really stinks 

Thank you for your service GT!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you for your service, Sir.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for your service, and great that you see the silver lining!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need to re phrase my last sentence. 
I would be "honored" to shake your hand one day 
And I must add that the lady you meet will be the luckiest lady in the world 
( trying to get my wedding ring off ) as I'm typing .......


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for your service, GT.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank GT..its heart warming to know there are still people like you out there!! God Bless!! 

And God Bless America..she needs it!!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Thank you all. You are all the best.
> The bright side is maybe I'll have enough time to find a girlfriend now. Lol
> 
> GT


i'm available!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What better place to meet someone then a goat forum 
You never know GT


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

God bless you, Sir. People like you are my heroes. 

I am seriously concerned for our country.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I need to re phrase my last sentence.
> I would be "honored" to shake your hand one day
> And I must add that the lady you meet will be the luckiest lady in the world
> ( trying to get my wedding ring off ) as I'm typing .......





enchantedgoats said:


> i'm available!!


LOL!!!!!!! has TGS become the new dating website?

seriously though...I don't think I know any woman who doesn't like a man in uniform....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

nchen7 said:


> LOL!!!!!!! has TGS become the new dating website?
> 
> seriously though...I don't think I know any woman who doesn't like a man in uniform....


Or in coveralls on a tractor cuddling baby goaties.

Thank you too GT for your service to our country.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Or in coveralls on a tractor cuddling baby goaties.
> 
> Thank you too GT for your service to our country.


you got it!  haha


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Note to self, buy coveralls. Lol


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

You guys crack me up!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Or in coveralls on a tractor cuddling baby goaties.
> 
> Thank you too GT for your service to our country.


Now that is a turn on


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you GT for your service and giving selflessly to others. You are a hero and a gift to all Americans.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

GT, I would like to sincerely thank you for all you do and have done for our country. :flag: I very much appreciate it. Lord knows we are in serious trouble.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They called my employees and me back to work yesterday under a loop hole in the law. So I was only out on Friday. There are still many workers at home due to this shut down. Thank you all for all the undeserved kind words.


GT


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> They called my employees and me back to work yesterday under a loop hole in the law. So I was only out on Friday. There are still many workers at home due to this shut down. Thank you all for all the undeserved kind words.
> 
> GT


 Not undeserved at all. Glad you got to go back. Does anyone have any idea when this is going to end? I purposely don't allow broadcast tv in my house. I made the mistake of telling my daughter and now she is stressing out about it , but I honestly thought she would already know because my mother and father keep her when I am in school and they have broadcast tv on in just about every room of their house 24/7


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank You for your many years of service.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Undeserved ? GTAllen !!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> undeserved kind words.


Not undeserved at all... You served your country...that deserves more than words alone can express...
Glad you were able to go back to work..but dont stop looking for Mrs. GT Allen  Shes waiting to be found..


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Not undeserved at all... You served your country...that deserves more than words alone can express...
> Glad you were able to go back to work..but dont stop looking for Mrs. GT Allen  Shes waiting to be found..


I have some prospects but no show stoppers .

If they pet the buck when he is standing up on the fence and don't smell their hands, or say how bad the smell is from the two bucks, I take that as a good sign


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> Not undeserved at all. Glad you got to go back. Does anyone have any idea when this is going to end? I purposely don't allow broadcast tv in my house. I made the mistake of telling my daughter and now she is stressing out about it , but I honestly thought she would already know because my mother and father keep her when I am in school and they have broadcast tv on in just about every room of their house 24/7


I try not to watch as well. It makes me so made that it seems common sense is a thing of the past. My 6 year old son is really not allowed to watch. He is so smart and is a worry wart.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> If they pet the buck when he is standing up on the fence and don't smell their hands, or say how bad the smell is from the two bucks, I take that as a good sign


LOL..no truer words lol...got to love what you love or its a up heel all the way lol...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> If they pet the buck when he is standing up on the fence and don't smell their hands, or say how bad the smell is from the two bucks, I take that as a good sign


LOL! :ROFL: Now that is how you find out how much someone likes farm animals.. I'm going to have to remember that try that if I ever find a guy that likes animals at all. 

Good to hear your back at work though! You deserve all the nice words, it's great that you help serve our country.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> I have some prospects but no show stoppers .
> 
> If they pet the buck when he is standing up on the fence and don't smell their hands, or say how bad the smell is from the two bucks, I take that as a good sign


Too bad I'm so far away! I've got almost no sense of smell and never think the goaties stink too much. :laugh:

And no saying "undeserved", all the hardworking Americans who have done what they can to help their fellow man during this difficult time in our nation's history deserve praise and recognition. Yourself included. :clap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey ! We can start a first ever dating service on TGS ! 
We can call it Barnyard Harmony 

And we can have sections like bucks looking for does and so on.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol


----------

